# Laelia jongheana 'Diamond Orchids' x 'Elena' HCC/AOS



## petro (Sep 17, 2012)

After becoming [obsessed] inspired by Stone's gorgeous jongheana, I had to find one for my own. As it turns out, these are not all that easy to find, but I was lucky to obtain a nice healthy seedling with two leads from Peter Lin. You can always count on him for fantastic quality plants!

Now I just have to wait 15 years and hope mine turns out half as nicely as Stone's. Tick tock!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 17, 2012)

If you'd provide say 26 degrees at night, except for dormant periods...you might be there in 8 years;0)


----------



## nikv (Sep 17, 2012)

This species loves to be grown mounted. I'd recommend losing the pot and mount it on cork or something like that. Good luck!


----------



## Stone (Sep 17, 2012)

nikv said:


> This species loves to be grown mounted. I'd recommend losing the pot and mount it on cork or something like that. Good luck!



Yes definately!! That way you can watch what the roots are doing too.


----------



## John Boy (Sep 17, 2012)

Mauro seem to know what to do about this species too. His plant also shows some better shape as usual...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosim/7994080778/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 20, 2012)

John Boy said:


> Mauro seem to know what to do about this species too. His plant also shows some better shape as usual...


Very nice plant but no informations about its culture!
Beginning this year, I purchased from Floralia (Brazil) a small plant of this species. It had very little roots. I grown it in a mixture CHC/ bark and its growth is very well restarted. At what time of the year occurs the resting period? 
What recommendations would you give on culture temperature .
Thank you in advance for sharing these informations.


----------



## neo-guy (Sep 20, 2012)

I would agree that as mature plants, these are best grown mounted or in a wood slat basket. The roots like to be open to the air. The roots grow vigorously during the summer and then slow down during the winter. In the winter you should reduce watering by about half until you see active root tips again. The species is a cool grower so keeping the temps under 80-85 F in the summer is ideal. They like cooler nights as well.
It does grow very fast and tends to break 2 leads per bulb.

Happy growing!
Pete


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2012)

Peter now has paphs and even now laelias (in addition to lots of phals)?!  he's really diversifying.... actually, it would be tough for any orchid grower to not have more than one genera in their greenhouse. i'm sure that they are all excellent quality whatever the genera


----------

